# Christmas Prime Rib



## gator1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Big Mike - you going fast or slow on the Rib Roast?

Gator


----------



## gator1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Good Luck, Im sure it will be great!

Gator


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> This is my first one.  I am cooking it at about 230 until it hits 145.



Mike, not sure what doneness your looking for, but remember that roast will gain about 5* after you pull it off.  If you want a finished temp of 145*, I'd pull it off around 140*.  Whatever the case may be, enjoy that roast!!  It's gonna be good!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 25, 2006)

I did a 20 pounder took it to 130 Drove it to my brothers and got another 15 degrees They ate it gone boys


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Big Mike":3izn6wr5]This is my first one.  I am cooking it at about 230 until it hits 145.



Mike, not sure what doneness your looking for, but remember that roast will gain about 5* after you pull it off.  If you want a finished temp of 145*, I'd pull it off around 140*.  Whatever the case may be, enjoy that roast!!  It's gonna be good!!!  Merry Christmas![/quote:3izn6wr5]

Larry, last night I did a small bone on prime rib in the oven. I took it out at 125* and let it rest about 25 minutes. The temp. was 140* when I went to slice it. 15* rise in that bad boy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":vkokivvv][quote="Big Mike":vkokivvv]This is my first one.  I am cooking it at about 230 until it hits 145.



Mike, not sure what doneness your looking for, but remember that roast will gain about 5* after you pull it off.  If you want a finished temp of 145*, I'd pull it off around 140*.  Whatever the case may be, enjoy that roast!!  It's gonna be good!!!  Merry Christmas![/quote:vkokivvv]

Larry, last night I did a small bone on prime rib in the oven. I took it out at 125* and let it rest about 25 minutes. The temp. was 140* when I went to slice it. 15* rise in that bad boy![/quote:vkokivvv]

Nick the same thing happened to me last night as well.  Never seen on gain that many degrees.  I pulled at 130* and it crept up to 145*.  Little over done but still pretty good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow Mike!  That looks fantastic!!!  Great job!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

That looks awesome !!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 26, 2006)

Good looking meat !!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice Mike!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

Mike, looks perfect.  Did you cook it in your Stumps?  The exterior looks great as well as the interior.  Did you start it at high heat in an oven and then smoke in the Stumps.  Any suggestions that you can give would be appreciated as this will be my initial cook on the Stumps this weekend.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2006)

Same thing happened to me. I pulled my prime rib last night at 125* and after a 40 minute rest it was at 139*. Never seen one go that high during a rest before.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Man that was cooked to perfection!


----------



## Finney (Dec 26, 2006)

Looked great Mike.


What temps were you other guys cooking at to get those kind of rises in temp after you had it off?  I cooked my roast at 325 until the last hour and dropped back to 300.  Then because it finished too quick I held it in the oven.  Never gained more than a couple degrees.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Cooked mine at 350 the entire cook.


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2006)

Mine was also at 350* the entire cook. Then it spent 40 min. loosely tented under foil.

Griff


----------



## john a (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice, very nice. Good job.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike.  I don't know what I'm cooking yet.  My father in law is here for a few days.  If the Stumps comes before he leaves I'll cook the prime rib on it, if not I'll do it on the Primo Oval.  Cooked a deep fried cajun Turkey tonight. Came out great.  Pics to follow!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 26, 2006)

I was hearing the beef is whats for dinner orchestra piece as I looked at those pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 27, 2006)

Cliff, I love that music, it's by America's greatest composer, Aaron
Copland.  Rodeo is filled with fantastic music.

  from Wikipedia..

The ballet Rodeo, a tale of a ranch wedding, written around the same time as Lincoln Portrait (1942) is another enduring composition for Copland, and the "Hoe-Down" from the ballet is one of the most well-known compositions by any American composer, having been used numerous times in movies and on television. In the early- to mid-1990s, the National Cattlemen's Beef Association used "Hoe-Down" as the background music to their "Beef, it's what's for dinner" marketing campaign, and it was also used during the 78th Academy Awards as background music.


----------

